# bow name?????



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine is a PSE Triton. I didn't name it but If I had to it would be "The Destructor"











Hunk


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont have a pic...yet....but when i get one itll explain the name 

"midnight" lol


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking for name... call it WIP because I never have enough money to finish it up and afford arrows.


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd call it RIP - "Rest In Peace" - because it's not a Hoyt! Just kidding - that's a nice bow.


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

girlarchery,
That's awesome to see young ladies into archery. I have a Hoyt Trykon and I think I would name her Xena (pronounced Zena) - meaning warrior princess!

:aniangel:
Hoyt Queen


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoyt Queen said:


> I'd call it RIP - "Rest In Peace" - because it's not a Hoyt! Just kidding - that's a nice bow.



Where's this picture of your Hoyt???

Can't razz on my bow if you aren't going to show yours for my rebutal


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Hoyt Queen said:


> girlarchery,
> That's awesome to see young ladies into archery. I have a Hoyt Trykon and I think I would name her Xena (pronounced Zena) - meaning warrior princess!
> 
> :aniangel:
> Hoyt Queen


Thank you! Ya there isn't many girls where I shoot. I like your name for your bow. =) I still haven't desided on a name for my bow yet.


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a mathews fx and i wood name it godzilla


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i call my champion badger "Tara" cause it is small and it packs a punch just like her lol


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

my slayr is named "beast " just cause its a very heavy bow plus it shoots my hunting arrows at about 285 or so at 63 pounds the arrows wieght about 402 grains and it blasts my 3-d arrows at around 310 or so


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

well, i call my legacy longabow "Legacy" and a beautiful (and strong) longbow "Hickory" cause i made it from a hickory tree.

Not very creative....


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

88 PS190,

Coming soon........


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Eric's the red, since it is a red bow.


----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

Me with Boris


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoyt Queen said:


> 88 PS190,
> 
> Coming soon........



You named it after me, how sweet!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

i named my allegiance Ally


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, you can think I named it after you- I've learned that it is best just to let guys think what they want,,,it builds there self-esteem. I know the truth, and that's all that matters!  LOL!!

Just kidding, well, not really, there is a lot of truth behind that statement. Anyway,,,you seem like a nice guy, and I know my bow is nice,,,so that'll work! :angel:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

well your son shares my name... why not the bow??


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

My recurve is named Joy. I also have compounds named Blue Bow, Click, and Cami. Real original, huh!? lol


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I havent named mine but a guy that i shoot with just got a prestige and he calls it envy cause every one envys it


----------



## Raptor01 (Oct 29, 2006)

hi my name is billy, i have a 2005 HOYT ultrasport, a toxonics 1400 target sight, 7 cartel triple .400 arrows, a quiktune arrow rest and front and side stabilisers, i dont have a name for my bow but im thinking now that i should have one


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck with that!


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

I guess i dont really have a name for mine....but if i had to it would probably be something cheesy about how ancient it is! Really i could care less about the age, it has sentimental value...it was given to me by a guy that I hunt with about 3 years ago whose health has really taken a turn for the worst, and this may very well be his last year in the woods! I have other newer bows but i would rather be shooting the Cougar! Plus shes just so darn pretty!

1985 Martin Cougar Magnum in shimmer grey
NAP QuikTune 800 rest
random stab.
random old sight- i think its a Montana Black Gold though
shooting 100gr. Rocky Mtn. Snypers on Beman ICS Hunters

picture is too big i guess...might have to snoop for some older pictures i have put up on here

btw im just back from about a 10-month hiatus.....definitely good to be back here!

cam


----------



## Raptor01 (Oct 29, 2006)

*bow name*

im thinkin KILLA lol jj im not really sure  any ideas? :tongue:


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*bow name*

mine are called bodatius sr and bodatius jr.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

back last year i had a martin couger and her name was kitty. but now im shootin the ol hoyt protec and her name is beddy. gotta love namin your bows


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree! Even tho I started this thred I still havent named my bow! If you would like to help pleas do she/he needs a name!


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

*Names??*

Hmmm I have a Parker Challenger (that I'm gona sell) and switching to a Hoyt UltraTech (when it arrives in the mail)...I will have to think of names!! LOL
Its kinda like naming a baby :baby:, you have to see it and think of a name that fits its color, shape and ummm personality hahahaha! 

Jill


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

*names*

i haven't named my bow yet, but i name numerous arrows. cathy the carbon arrow 1 (extinct), cathy the carbon arrow 2 and cathy the carbon arrow 3. lol:tongue:


----------



## Curmanco (Aug 9, 2006)

Bullwhacker, it was a coulee I was hunting the first trip out with my bow. Turned out to be a great name for an elk hunting bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

The name for my bow depends on how it is shooting at that moment. I bet you it has a lot of names me. Its a love/hate relationship, nice and balanced.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

my new ironwood bow is affectionately dubbed "Beauty" becaus eof the look it has. I am now working on an ironwood warbow which will be called "Iron". ironwood has been the longest process bow i have worked. well worth it though... just one look at Beauty...

still need linseed though


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never thought about naming my bow, but if I were to I guess I would name Jimmy...don't ask me why. By the way, if you dont recognize my name its because I'm new. I look forward to posting with all of you.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

id name mine john, matt, or bob


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

All last season I was calling mine the same name that a crew painted on the side of their B-24 Liberator in WWII.

The Impatient Virgin. 

She's a virgin no more. :nono:​


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I call mine Foe Hammer.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> All last season I was calling mine the same name that a crew painted on the side of their B-24 Liberator in WWII.
> 
> The Impatient Virgin.
> 
> She's a virgin no more. :nono:​




did u make that up?! LOL! What kind of bow!?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

girlarchery said:


> did u make that up?! LOL! What kind of bow!?



The bow is a 2005 Ultramag(imagine that), and last season was my first year bow hunting, and I never did get a deer with it through the whole season.

I did get one with it a few weeks ago... finally.


...and no... I didn't make it up. 

http://www.b24bestweb.com/impatientvirgin2.htm


----------



## Wraith (Dec 9, 2006)

*hi, i'm new around here..*



Cub1 said:


> My recurve is named Joy. I also have compounds named Blue Bow, Click, and Cami. Real original, huh!? lol


hi, just curious is your recurve a yamaha eolla? what's its poundage?


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a black marble allegiance named Ally and a red chrome equalizer named Ruby.  People think imm really weird when im saying ruby is so good for 3d but she does better for spots. Their like "what? I thought we were talking bout a bow"


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

My bow is X-asesina. She is a Green Hoyt Ultratec, with beautiful orange strings


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Bow Name*

I don't have one yet, but I just got it so I will think of one when a good one comes to mind!


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

He|_ix


----------



## cx350 (Jan 2, 2007)

..........Bob...........


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

My old champion's name is betty, my now sold martin saber's name was Roxane, and my current martin bengal's name is Judy.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

hi, i'm new but my bows are named star, blue lighting and i'm getting a new bow too so that one's name is going to be red fire. i shoot a matrix riser. i don't have pictures of the bows right now but i haven't picked up my bows in 3 months because i hurt my shoulder and i really want to shoot soo bad. it's killing me not to shoot and it's killing me more now because i don't have anyone to talk to or i don't have anything to do ever.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesomesauce
Admiral Awesome
captain Cool
General greatness
the list goes on














ps I am joking about the names


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

got a bow her names francine...
gotta love zztop!:darkbeer: 









05 gamemaster turned intoa fita shootin sombeech..


----------

